# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  جهاديون: تيارنا بئر نفط للأردن

## الحصن نيوز

الحصن نيوز - قال قيادي بارز في التيار السلفي الجهادي بالأردن إن التيار يمثل 'بئر النفط الكبير' بالنسبة للحكومات وأجهزة الأمن الأردنية، لذلك ترفض الحكومة توجهه السلمي.وأضاف الشيخ وسام العموش في ندوة أقيمت الأحد حول محكمة أمن الدولة بمجمع النقابات المهنية، أن الحكومة الأردنية وأجهزة الأمن ترفض توجه التيار السلفي الجهادي نحو سلمية الدعوة 'لأنه بئر النفط الكبير لهذه الحكومات التي لا تعرف سوى القبضة الأمنية'.ووجه العموش في الندوة التي نظمتها لجنة الحريات النقابية، نداء لمن وصفهم بأنهم 'شرفاء الأردن' لرفع 'الظلم' الذي وقع على السلفيين في أحداث الزرقاء وما تلاها.وحظيت قضية السلفية الجهادية التي يحاكم بعض قياداتها وأعضائها أمام محكمة أمن الدولة بالنصيب الأكبر من النقاش في الندوة، وأجمع خلاله سياسيون وحقوقيون على اعتبار المحاكمة تجاوزا على الدستور والحريات في المملكة.هشام البستاني: محكمة أمن الدولة والفساد والإفقار مصانع للعنف السياسيواعتبر مدير الندوة الدكتور هشام البستاني أن 'محكمة أمن الدولة مضافا إليها هيمنة الجهاز الأمني على الحياة العامة بكل تشعباتها، والفساد والإفقار، هي المصنع الحقيقي لكل ظواهر العنف السياسي'.وقال إن 'الركيزة الأساسية لأي انفجار اجتماعي هي الظلم وانعدام العدالة، هذه البدهية تتجاوزها السلطة السياسية بأدواتها المختلفة'.وقدم المحامي والنائب السابق رياض النوايسة تشخيصا قانونيا وحقوقيا لمخالفات المحكمة التي قال إنه ينطبق عليها كل اسم إلا اسم 'محكمة'.ولفت إلى أن أهم المآخذ عليها أنها تتشكل بأمر من وزير الدفاع لا عن طريق المجلس القضائي، وسرد عددا من الحالات المعروضة عليها التي انتهت بتسويات بعيدا عن ساحة التقاضي ومنها قضية تتعلق به.واعتبر النوايسة أن أحد الأهداف من محاكمة السياسيين أمام محكمة أمن الدولة هو منعهم من التحرك والسفر وإرباكهم.وركز الباحث في مركز الدراسات الإستراتيجية والكاتب الصحفي الدكتور محمد أبو رمان على محاكمة التيار السلفي الجهادي حاليا أمام المحكمة، وقال إن هذه القضية وقع فيها 'جور وظلم كبير جدا'، منتقدا ما اعتبره 'الصمت الذي يمارس من قبل سياسيين وإعلاميين وحقوقيين على هذا الظلم'.محمد أبو رمان: الحكومة رفضت التعاطيمع التحولات الفكرية للتيار السلفيضحايا إرهابواعتبر أبو رمان أن قيادات وأعضاء التيار الجهادي المحاكمين حاليا بتهم الإرهاب 'ضحية إرهاب فكري بات الحديث عنه في وسائل الإعلام من المحرمات'.ووصف أحداث الزرقاء بأنها 'الفخ الذي نصب للسلفيين'، متسائلا عن 'البلطجية' الذين هاجموا اعتصام السلفيين ولماذا لا يحاكمون بتهمة الاعتداء؟كما عدّد صنوف الاعتداءات التي تعرضوا لها من اقتحام بيوتهم وتعذيبهم في السجون وانتهاك حرماتهم وكراماتهم ووضعهم في زنازين انفرادية في سجن صحراوي.وعرض أبو رمان لجهود قام بها من خلال إعداد دراسة عن تحولات التيار السلفي الجهادي في الأردن وتزويد جهات رسمية برسالة أعدها منظر التيار أبو محمد المقدسي يتخلى بموجبها عن العمل المسلح ويتعهد بالتحول إلى الدعوة السلمية.وقال إن هذه الجهات رفضت التعاطي مع هذا التحول الكبير والمهم في مسار هذا التيار 'الذي جاء نتيجة أزمة سياسية اجتماعية يتم تكرارها الآن'. وبرأيه فإن قضية السلفيين 'ليست حقوقية وإنما قضية سياسية يعاقب عليها هذا التيار بسبب توجهه إلى العمل السلمي'.وشدد أبو رمان على أن ثمة في السلفية الجهادية 'جيلا قياديا جديدا يؤمن بسلمية الدعوة'، ضاربا لذلك المثل بالقائد العسكري الليبي عبد الحكيم بلحاج الذي تحول من قائد للجماعة الليبية المقاتلة إلى محرر لطرابلس ومنظر للدولة المدنية'، وزاد 'هناك ظروف تدفع نحو التطرف وظروف تدفع نحو سلمية الدعوة'.وفشل مجلس النواب في إلغاء محكمة أمن الدولة أثناء مناقشته للتعديلات الدستورية الشهر الماضي، لكنه ألغى تعديلا أضافته لجنة شكلها الملك عبد الله الثاني منح المحكمة شرعية دستورية.ويحاكم 150 من قيادات وأعضاء التيار السلفي الجهادي حاليا أمام محكمة أمن الدولة بتهم الإرهاب على خلفية أحداث الزرقاء التي وقعت منتصف أبريل/نيسان الماضي وأصيب فيها نحو 80 من رجال الأمن و13 من السلفيين، بحسب الرواية الرسمية.
لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

